# Forest Floor Reptiles Rushden Northamptonshire



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Forest floor reptiles is under new ownership and under new management.

Please come in and see us, our new manager Dave will be more than happy to tend to you and has an immense knowledge of everything you could possibly need for your collection.

If you are not looking for a new purchase or just looking for advice and a chat then pop in for a coffee and we are more than happy to help you the best we can.

We are at,

35 High Street,
Rushden,
Northants,
NN10 0QE,

Tel: 07957 981 404

There is free parking all around Rushden so what are you waiting for :2thumb:

Looking forward to meeting you soon

Chris, Alex & Dave.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Awesome just saw this, dang I'm slow sometimes.

Think I'll have a nosey next time I'm visiting my parents, they're about 15mins down the A509 from Welly :no1:


----------



## zombiezappa (Sep 15, 2011)

hey guys got to say this, you guys are DA BOMB....fantastic setup and the adviceand service you get is second to none. thanks for all your help it has been an honour to be a customer. mark and jayne


----------



## grimreaper46 (Feb 25, 2012)

*snake*

hi due to medical issues i have to get rid of my reps i royal male abut 2.5ft and a pair of boscs about 3.5 yrs old would you be in a position to purchace. many thanks jim


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Hi Jim, sorry that you are not well. I am not anything to do with that place anymore, but if you would like to give Dave a call on 01582 840644 or 07522229279 he works for a company called Wrigglies and I am sure they would be happy to talk to you.

Regards


Alex.


----------

